# Veterans Day 2019



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

The smiling dude in the hat is my father with his USMC buddies on some island in the Pacific, 1945.  He was trained as an armorer, which meant that his duties were to maintain and load ammunition on the guns of his squadron's PBJ bombers, and he occasionally flew missions as a gunner.


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

My neighbor and her grandsons just walked up to my patio door with a Veterans Day gift of pastry - an almond kringle from Danish Bakery.


----------



## messy (Nov 11, 2019)

espola said:


> The smiling dude in the hat is my father with his USMC buddies on some island in the Pacific, 1945.  He was trained as an armorer, which meant that his duties were to maintain and load ammunition on the guns of his squadron's PBJ bombers, and he occasionally flew missions as a gunner.


My old man was a 1st Lieutenant, headed an occupying battalion in a small German town in '45.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2019)

messy said:


> My old man was a 1st Lieutenant, headed an occupying battalion in a small German town in '45.


My pops drove a tank in Germany.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2019)

Fort Rosecrans was beautiful and crowded today.  Docs up there with all his pals.


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

Friend of the family taking his oath --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=475645016602537


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2019)

messy said:


> My old man was a 1st Lieutenant, headed an occupying battalion in a small German town in '45.


*And...................*


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My pops drove a tank in Germany.


*And...................*


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

Veterans Day coincidence - a news report that the remains of USS Grayback have been discovered on the bottom of the Pacific. My father's cousin (which makes him my cousin once removed? - father's mother's sister's son) LTjg Melvin Clyde Phillips of Moretown Vt was an officer on board.
http://www.oneternalpatrol.com/uss-grayback-208.htm
https://americanmilitarynews.com/…/video-wwii-submarine-u…/…


About this website

AMERICANMILITARYNEWS.COM

VIDEO: WWII submarine USS Grayback found after missing for 75 years
Private explorers have solved a 75-year mystery about the location of the USS Grayback, giving closure to the families of the 80 U.S. soldiers who lost their lives. The explorers weren't initially able to find the location of the missing submarine all because of an error of one single digit in the J...


----------



## espola (Nov 11, 2019)

My only appearance in the 74-75 USS Enterprise cruise book.  I'm in the bottom picture, one of the WC 610 pictures, second from left in the back row.  The cruise book editors screwed up the caption, so there are only 9 names for the 10 sailors pictured, and I was the lucky one left out.  It appears from the caption that I am AT3 Resnick, but that is obviously wrong because I am wearing PO2 stripes.  The caption should read l-r front:  AT2 Hooker, AT2 Coleman, AT2 Anderson, AT3 Resnick, AT2 Wayne; rear: AT2 Simpson, AT2 Henry, AN Stevens, AN Burtin, AT2 Robinson.  There were some people missing also from this picture and the one above - the shop CPO (forgot his name) and several others who weren't in the right place at picture time.





__





						USS Enterprise (CVAN 65) WestPac Cruise Book 1974-75 - AIMD
					





					www.navysite.de


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Maybe they could have used these --











						University of Virginia cuts 21-gun salute from Veterans Day ceremony due to 'panic'
					

The University of Virginia is facing criticism for removing the 21-gun salute from its annual Veterans Day ceremony. The university has incorporated the




					americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2019)

*Spola ....The Lead LIAR on The SoCalSoccer Forum......!*
*
That's a very very dishonorable " Honor " to have bestowed upon yourself " Spola "....Enjoy it.*
*Scumbag.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Spola ....The Lead LIAR on The SoCalSoccer Forum......!*
> *
> That's a very very dishonorable " Honor " to have bestowed upon yourself " Spola "....Enjoy it.*
> *Scumbag.....*


Telling that the above is the only post from a t-swallower in a thread to honor veterans.


----------



## espola (Nov 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling that the above is the only post from a t-swallower in a thread to honor veterans.


The local trumpists are no longer interested in America.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling that the above is the only post from a t-swallower in a thread to honor veterans.


*You're not very bright are you.....*

*I'm now at ( 4 ).....your IQ level....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 7, 2020)

The top people in the Pentagon probably aren't because they want to do nothing but fight wars so that all of those wonderful companies that make the bombs and make the planes and make everything else stay happy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2020)

espola said:


> The smiling dude in the hat is my father with his USMC buddies on some island in the Pacific, 1945.  He was trained as an armorer, which meant that his duties were to maintain and load ammunition on the guns of his squadron's PBJ bombers, and he occasionally flew missions as a gunner.


“Suckers!” Donald J Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The top people in the Pentagon probably aren't because they want to do nothing but fight wars so that all of those wonderful companies that make the bombs and make the planes and make everything else stay happy.


Isn’t trump the one facilitating sales of military weapons to his pals in Saudi Arabia and Turkey? Some being used against US special forces in Iraq.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn’t trump the one facilitating sales of military weapons to his pals in Saudi Arabia and Turkey? Some being used against US special forces in Iraq.


Just as I told my wife in fall of '16 that T wants to be a dictator and if he wins it may depend on which side the military takes for him to ever leave, we also learned early in his administration that the military is not pro-Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

espola said:


> The local trumpists are no longer interested in America.


Conservatives and Libertarians aren't interested in the America you're destroying.  Our tax dollars to illegal aliens, men in lipstick using girl's bathrooms and creating unemployment, mayhem and death in your cities so that you can blame it on Trump in 2 months.  

Sad... what your party has become all because you didn't win an election.  I, speaking for myself, appreciate your father's contributions to our military and country.  I can only imagine how saddened he and his colleagues would be at the aforementioned behavior.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Just as I told my wife in fall of '16 that T wants to be a dictator and if he wins it may depend on which side the military takes for him to ever leave, we also learned early in his administration that the military is not pro-Trump.


Your dumb ass doesn't speak for the United States Military.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your dumb ass doesn't speak for the United States Military.


I'm sorry, but I do. It's easy. You just listen to the leadership and you can repeat their views. He actually lost the services a long time ago, but now it's getting worse for him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I'm sorry, but I do. It's easy. You just listen to the leadership and you can repeat their views. He actually lost the services a long time ago, but now it's getting worse for him.


Yes, you are sorry.  And just like you think you speak for the "majority of Americans", you're full of shit.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, you are sorry.  And just like you think you speak for the "majority of Americans", you're full of shit.


I do, though. Sorry.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I do, though. Sorry.


No, you speak for yourself and your other profiles here.  That's it.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you speak for yourself and your other profiles here.  That's it.


Sorry. I reiterate the views of the US military, as well as the majority of Americans.
You don’t have to agree with that majority or military. You still have the right to express your views and vote. 
That freedom is a major foundation of our republic.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Sorry. I reiterate the views of the US military, as well as the majority of Americans.
> You don’t have to agree with that majority or military. You still have the right to express your views and vote.
> That freedom is a major foundation of our republic.


No, you really don't, because there are approximately 330M Americans and approximately 1.5M military personnel.  When you get a chance to speak with more than 165M citizens, and 750,000 soldiers, you come tell me what the "majority" says.  Until then... you're still full of shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Sorry. I reiterate the views of the US military, as well as the majority of Americans.
> You don’t have to agree with that majority or military. You still have the right to express your views and vote.
> That freedom is a major foundation of our republic.


We are literally at the point where trump himself could tell his supporters at a rally that they are all suckers and losers and they would cheer him while chanting his name. Then say that’s not what he meant, then that he never said that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are literally at the point where trump himself could tell his supporters at a rally that they are all suckers and losers and they would cheer him while chanting his name. Then say that’s not what he meant, then that he never said that.


Have many times do you have to be told?  How do you NOT get it?  Nobody here is a personal fan of Trump.  It's about policy and what a bunch of fuck ups the liberal party has become.  It's really not that complicated.  

... but do this... keep whining about Trump.  Keep being mystified that he wins.  The longer you remain ignorant, the better off our country is.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you really don't, because there are approximately 330M Americans and approximately 1.5M military personnel.  When you get a chance to speak with more than 165M citizens, and 750,000 soldiers, you come tell me what the "majority" says.  Until then... you're still full of shit.


I have told you the facts already. 
The majority of Americans and the military are opposed to Trump. Period.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I have told you the facts already.
> The majority of Americans and the military are opposed to Trump. Period.


No... you told me you speak for the majority of Americans and military... and you don't.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... you told me you speak for the majority of Americans and military... and you don't.


I do, though.
Deal with it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> I do, though.
> Deal with it.


You speak for multiple profiles here and that's it.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You speak for multiple profiles here and that's it.


Nope. I speak for the majority of Americans and the military.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Nope. I speak for the majority of Americans and the military.


*According to the most RECENT polls on your Criminal News Network ...*
*Biden is @ 43 %*
*Trump is @ 47 %

You do not speak for the majority, you speak for your own little sweaty*
*basement dwellers who cry and piss their panties when confronted by 
the TRUTH and Law Enforcement.....

And make sure you feed your nine Gerbils you call employees......*
*What ever you do, Do Not Pull a Richard Gere on their helpless little asses....
You've scaped the lowest of lows on this forum already....
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Have many times do you have to be told?  How do you NOT get it?  Nobody here is a personal fan of Trump.  It's about policy and what a bunch of fuck ups the liberal party has become.  It's really not that complicated.
> 
> ... but do this... keep whining about Trump.  Keep being mystified that he wins.  The longer you remain ignorant, the better off our country is.


Ah yes, "the policy" excuse for overlooking acts detrimental to the nation and other Americans. I have a couple maga friends that have now resorted to that exact line of defense, hilarious! What policies?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes, "the policy" excuse for overlooking acts detrimental to the nation and other Americans. I have a couple maga friends that have now resorted to that exact line of defense, hilarious! What policies?


If you can overlook Joe and Kamala, you can see for miles and miles, libtard.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *According to the most RECENT polls on your Criminal News Network ...*
> *Biden is @ 43 %*
> *Trump is @ 47 %
> 
> ...


Considering those favorable poll numbers, you sound awfully upset.
So you're an idiot, but not dumb enough to believe those poll numbers.
Got it.
Hang in there though, freak...you still got a shot.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Considering those favorable poll numbers, you sound awfully upset.
> So you're an idiot, but not dumb enough to believe those poll numbers.
> Got it.
> Hang in there though, freak...you still got a shot.


*More gibberish.....you really did fail multiple English classes didn't you.*


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *More gibberish.....you really did fail multiple English classes didn't you.*


The fact that you can spell gibberish, which isn’t normal for a Trumpie, is proof that you don’t believe the poll numbers you post.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> The fact that you can spell gibberish, which isn’t normal for a Trumpie, is proof that you don’t believe the poll numbers you post.



*Does it hurt.....?
I've got a good deep set and you sure are running out some line.....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

trump can't be bothered to go out in the rain for a bunch of suckers and losers . . . like his own base.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump can't be bothered to go out in the rain for a bunch of suckers and losers . . . like his own base.


Are you talking to somebody?


----------

